#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  PLS-CADD 14.2 released

## cadguy

PLS 14.2 is released now. Anyone can collect the files?

See More: PLS-CADD 14.2 released

----------


## abasy ali

Please, explain and lead us !!!

----------


## cadguy

........

----------


## raz

..................

----------


## abasy ali

note that v14.2 , not v14 !

----------


## cadguy

..................

----------


## raz

................

----------


## raz

...................

----------


## cadguy

...............

----------


## cadguy

..............

----------


## sanjeevchhabra19

> Hmm, one thing sure... Your painful cries creating a nice atmosphere here. Everyone is enjoying. Cheers for that.



Dear Cadguy,
I am not working with any utility so i am not having resources to give you any un*****ed software still can u tell me how i can help u
Sanjeev Chhabra

----------


## sanjeevchhabra19

> Hmm, one thing sure... Your painful cries creating a nice atmosphere here. Everyone is enjoying. Cheers for that.



Dear Cadguy,
I am not working with any utility so i am not having resources to give you any un*****ed software still can u tell me how i can help u
Sanjeev Chhabra

----------


## raz

.......................... ^^








> Hmm, one thing sure... Your painful cries creating a nice atmosphere here. Everyone is enjoying. Cheers for that.



See More: PLS-CADD 14.2 released

----------


## kikxtreme

Exchange eTAP 14 with Pls Cadd 14.2 installer only.
Send PM.
Regards

----------


## raz

..............

----------


## cadguy

................

----------


## raz

............... ^^

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

hello every body i have a problem with plscadd when i trie to do a structure check i always get a message errors " can't open  c:\pls\temp\pls_cadd_8924\DLINK.R.. can any one help pleas

----------


## mukhriz

> Installer vs med.cine ratio 3:1
> 
> If very important installation can be 2:1



hmmmm..agreement broke when you get the installer from someone else..dont ever break other ppl heart again cadguy...if someone promise to give,he will give it for sure..as long as you can wait..cheers

----------


## raz

.........................  :O :O ..... wow

----------


## kikxtreme

Exchange Installers: PowerFactory 2015 for PlsCadd 14.2
iNBOX...  :Big Grin:

----------


## mukhriz

> Exchange Installers: PowerFactory 2015 for PlsCadd 14.2
> iNBOX...



check inbox

----------


## abasy ali

anyone  help us , we want to get  plscadd v13 ?!
plz , anyone share it

----------


## matias.aran

I have original license, and therefore the installer

----------


## raz

> I have original license, and therefore the installer



Can you share it?

See More: PLS-CADD 14.2 released

----------


## abasy ali

My dear Raz ,I do not think he could share it (it is   $$$$$$) !!

----------


## matias.aran

if I can share it, but who fix it for me or submit me version 14.

----------


## abasy ali

just share installer , u will get full version

----------


## matias.aran

> just share installer , u will get full version



then your have version 14 with ********?
send to me and you get the installer.

----------


## ingo_dingo

It's interesting that these guys just happen to also be selling PLS CADD 14.2 as well. (Press the "*Quick View*" links for more detailed pages) Is it coincidence that all roads lead to 14.2 or is everyone just selling the same thing?
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
They also have PLS Pole 14.2 & Tower 14.2
I have no idea if this is a reputable seller or not, I' just think it's interesting it's version 14.2 as well.

----------


## abasy ali

> It's interesting that these guys just happen to also be selling PLS CADD 14.2 as well. (Press the quick view links for more detailed pages) Is it coincidence that all roads lead to 14.2 or is everyone just selling the same thing?
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> They also have PLS Pole 14.2 & Tower 14.2
> I have no idea if this is a reputable seller or not, I' just think it's interesting it's version 14.2 as well.



Do any one try this site ??!!

----------


## ingo_dingo

I haven't tried it but it looks valid. If you Google "PLS-CADD" then version 14.2 pops up along with v12.3f and v10 and v9. 
PLS-CADD is one of the hardest programs to source, so it's interesting that it is specifically version 14.2. Also the site has no other versions other than 14.2 so that gives it even more legitimacy. Each page for CADD, POLE and TOWER is individually made. Use the "*Quick View*" button to see the pages, as their url contains the cr.... word so we can't post it. I assume it won't be long until some one posts a free version. That will peeve off Cadguy and make Raz happy!

----------


## seahhh

i have it.

----------


## ingo_dingo

Does it work? Any issues? Did you get it from stablewarez.com? Did you get PLS CADD, POLE and or TOWER?

----------


## seahhh

not, i make it

----------


## raz

LOL! hahaha where is cadguy? 

Who can make my day and share PLS-CADD 14.2 with me ^^





> I haven't tried it but it looks valid. If you Google "PLS-CADD" then version 14.2 pops up along with v12.3f and v10 and v9. 
> PLS-CADD is one of the hardest programs to source, so it's interesting that it is specifically version 14.2. Also the site has no other versions other than 14.2 so that gives it even more legitimacy. Each page for CADD, POLE and TOWER is individually made. Use the "*Quick View*" button to see the pages, as their url contains the cr.... word so we can't post it. I assume it won't be long until some one posts a free version. That will peeve off Cadguy and make Raz happy!

----------


## ingo_dingo

We need a thread where people actually only put links to programs they want to share. At the moment we're all chasing around looking through different threads searching,  but I haven't seen anything decent posted on Egpet for over half a year. There has never been a drought that lasted this long on Egpet. Actually the whole internet is devoid of new stuff. Even the manufacturers aren't bringing out upgrades. Is it due to the world wide economic slow down?

See More: PLS-CADD 14.2 released

----------


## abasy ali

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

at last , link not found !!! "copy rights"

----------


## raz

.................  :Frown:

----------


## ingo_dingo

Here they are:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


or copy and paste these links:
"http://stablewarez.blogspot.com.au/"
"http://stablewarez.blogspot.com.au/2016/08/price-130-us-email-for-contact.html"
"http://stablewarez.blogspot.com.au/2016/08/pls-cadd-1420-crac?ed-version-avaliable.html"
"http://stablewarez.blogspot.com.au/2016/08/tower-1420-crac?ed-version-avaliable.html"

Replace the question mark in the url with a *k* and remove the *"* at the beginning and end of the urls

----------


## mohanad85

does anyone contact this person on the link?

----------


## abasy ali

> does anyone contact this person on the link?



I try now

----------


## raz

doesnt work!

----------


## MilindTendulkar

Hi Guys* Do we have any latest version - working PLS CADD links

----------


## raz

Yes we have PLS-CADD 21  !!!!!   ^^  .... lol

----------


## abasy ali

> Yes we have PLS-CADD 21  !!!!!   ^^  .... lol



Oh *V21 !!!

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## MilindTendulkar

Your answer is as funny as you are. Grow up..get well soon!!!

----------


## raz

was a joke  :Smile:  dont be angry :P







> Your answer is as funny as you are. Grow up..get well soon!!!



See More: PLS-CADD 14.2 released

----------


## Joule

This web site *[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]* It is reliable* there is someone who has tried it

----------


## cadguy

PLS 14.4 released and no one discuss about it?? Why?

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

i will be wappy to get only pls 13.2

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

i will be happy to get only pls 13.2

----------


## mukhriz

Wow

Sent from my SM-J710GN using Tapatalk

----------


## ingo_dingo

> PLS 14.4 released and no one discuss about it?? Why?



PLS Cadd is the hardest to get. It takes years for it to fall out of a tree. We don't discuss because we want and wait quietly*... and wait*.... and wait*........

----------


## himmelstern

and pls-cadd anti piracy workers are subscribed to all kind of forums that had word pls cadd* are notified by search alerts on google. if you post something* imidiatly bann links and another content.

----------


## ingo_dingo

I'm using the Bing search engine more and more; since Google filters too much.

----------


## raz

I have PLS-CADD 14.2 but only installation files  :*(

----------


## himmelstern

please share

----------


## raz

I will

----------


## abasy ali

> I will



please share

See More: PLS-CADD 14.2 released

----------


## raz

> PLS 14.2 is released now. Anyone can collect the files?



I have installation files ^^

----------


## himmelstern

share to ionioni or mukinz please!!!

----------


## yogacruise

pls shared it

----------


## raz

> share to ionioni or mukinz please!!!



ionioni is busy to help.

----------


## cadguy

14.4

----------


## ingo_dingo

14.4? Are you offering to share Cadguy; or just wetting our appetites?
. .
14.4
. .
Yum

----------


## cadguy

I can share *everything* you guys need here* but I need digsilent 2016 or 2017. Only Dig PF and in return everything you need* the perfect working ones.

----------


## gustav

Installers?

----------


## Honey59

Cadguy* you need installers? or working plenty. I have the installer including 2017 SP3 but I don`t have the ********.

----------


## gustav

i have installer pf 2017 32 and 64 and working pf 2016 32 and 64.

Sent from Pluto

----------


## raz

> I can share *everything* you guys need here* but I need digsilent 2016 or 2017. Only Dig PF and in return everything you need* the perfect working ones.



Ask to ionioni...... he has a perfect solution for digsilent 2016 and 2017.

----------


## cadguy

> i have installer pf 2017 32 and 64 and working pf 2016 32 and 64.
> 
> Sent from Pluto



Working 2016 too ok for me. Is that packed or normal files?See More: PLS-CADD 14.2 released

----------


## cadguy

> Ask to ionioni...... he has a perfect solution for digsilent 2016 and 2017.



I know he has it. But unfortunately I never get any help from this forum.

----------


## raz

> I know he has it. But unfortunately I never get any help from this forum.



*
Dear Mr. Cadguy*

Nobody help you here because you dont help EGPET COMMUNITY. You always try to sell your software and putting pictures about your cra.cked software. Nobody cares that!

I received last year a pre-cra.cked Digsilent 2016 from Ionioni for free and other softwares.   Ask him in order to receive a 2017 free copy because he is the only one able to crac.k *Codemeter Protection*. 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

He has excellent Reversing Skills.

Take care.

----------


## gustav

i miss ionioni

----------


## cadguy

> *
> Dear Mr. Cadguy*
> 
> Nobody help you here because you dont help EGPET COMMUNITY. You always try to sell your software and putting pictures about your cra.cked software. Nobody cares that!
> 
> I received last year a pre-cra.cked Digsilent 2016 from Ionioni for free and other softwares.   Ask him in order to receive a 2017 free copy because he is the only one able to crac.k *Codemeter Protection*. 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...



You are very wrong. I have shared much more than you did.

----------


## raz

> i miss ionioni



he dont miss egpet .... LOL

----------


## raz

> You are very wrong. I have shared much more than you did.



to be honest.... I have been on EGPET for 7 years and I didnt see a lot contributions from you

----------


## Honey59

Hi all: The last discusion is very interesting. We reach this forum looking some help from you but unfortunately we never get any help from this forum. Im an ordinary DigSilent user (14 & 15 versions)  and I would like to have a copy of pre-cra.cked Digsilent 2016/17 from Ionioni or any other forum member. I dont have websites to distribute soft. Im living here in southamerica and for us is very hard to find and get this very expensive soft. Nobody PM* nobody ans a recuest. Please* ionioni - Cadguy - raz and all of you* tell us what we need to do to get that soft. I know that your work is very hard on this subject and all the credits belongs to you.

Please excuse me* the topic here is PLS-CAD 14.2* but I saw the opportunity to write about PF.

Thanks in advance. 
best regards.

----------


## aliesmaeili

Hi everybody
Could you please share new versions of software products in this forum? Does anyone share his software products here? What are conditions? 
Thank you all.

----------


## Rajensama

> PLS 14.2 is released now. Anyone can collect the files?



pls share the software

----------


## ehernandez

Hello,

Please share software PLS and PF, thanks

----------


## azeitona

Hi there,

Thus anyone as this error when checking a tower structure inside PLS-CADD: "Problem reading file 'c:\pls\temp\pls-cadd_3976\DLINK.RES' "  ??

It should call Tower in the back to check structure but it gives the above error message.

Any help would be apreciated. 

Regards,
Azeitona

----------

